# Case knife review...Mini Copperlock



## cutlerylover (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello everyone, I recently got this Case mini copperlock (brown 
barnboard) and this is my review on the knife...

Along with my written review I took some pictures of the knife, and I 
made a short video...The purpose of the video is to show the size of 
the knife in my hands...I also showed how sharp the knife is after a 
week of use/testing on some nylon cord as well as some 550 paracord...
Enjoy!

Video link: http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa50/knifereview/?action=view&current=casevideo.flv

























Specifications:
Company- W.R. Case and Sons
Model- 61749L SS
Style- Copper lock
Blade- Tru-Sharp surgical steel blade (clip point)
Handle Material- Barn Board jigged brown bone handle
Parts- Brass pins and liners,Nickel silver bolsters and shield
Closed- 3-5/8" (Case measurement)
Open- 6-1/2" (My own measurement)
Weight-54.9g or 1.94oz. (weighed on my own digital gram/ounce scale)

1st Impression: When I 1st took the knife out of the box I liked it! 
I have to say its actually a little bigger then I imagined, because 
its name is a "mini" copper lock, but that was a nice surprise. Overall 
I liked the look of the knife, and this particular pattern feels 
comfortable in my hands as well.

Blade Steel: Here is a quote straight from Case's web site...
"Case Tru-Sharp™ Surgical Stainless Steel – a special high-carbon 
steel that helps the blades hold an edge longer than conventional 
steel. It also offers extraordinary blade strength and corrosion 
resistance."

Handle: This model has what Case refers to as Brown Barn board...That 
is the style of jigging on the brown bone handle scales, very classy 
looking in my opinion, also feels good in the hands and helps to 
facilitate grip. What I really like about this particular knife is 
that both scales are very evenly matched as far as the pattern goes...
They look very similar, on some knives one scale might look entirely 
different from the one on the other side of the knife...But for the 
most part Case does and excellent job in making the knife look 
uniformed and symmetrical, which I like very much!

Lock: A lot of case knives are slip joints or fixed blades, but this 
knife is a lock back design, which is a major plus for me. There is 
nothing wrong with non locking knives at all, I just happen to prefer 
locking knives. The knife locks up tight and there is no blade play 
at all in any direction, nothing changed from use, the lock is still 
very secure, its a simple design, and easy to use. 

Sharpening: After a week of use, this knife is still very sharp, sharp 
enough for most tasks, but I like to keep my knives super sharp all 
the time, so I figured I would see how easy it was to touch up the 
blade. I have to say it really didn't take much to get this blade back 
to a razor edge! Just a few passes on a fine stone and the knife was 
razor sharp just like new!

Fit and Finish: The fit and finish on this knife is very good, 
everything is tight (meaning the parts fit together nicely without 
any gaps) And the finish is also uniformed and it looks good!

Performance: Well I have tested this knife out over the course of one 
week, and I have to say I am very pleased with its performance. For 
the most part I used it for light cutting tasks, like anyone would 
need a knife throughout the day, things like opening up mail, opening 
packages, my father borrowed it to open up a plastic package that 
batteries came in. I used it to cut 550 paracord to make some lanyards.
I used the knife everyday at work (I am a postal employee) and I often 
cut plastic ties off of mail bundles...I did however really put it to 
the test when I needed to throw out 2 twin size box springs...Where I 
live I need to pay to throw out big items like that, so instead I cut 
them down to pieces and throw them out for free...So I used this knife 
to strip all the material off of the box springs, and I was surprised 
to see such a small knife handle the task perfectly! And after all 
that the blade was still sharp enough to use for most tasks! So I 
have to say its a lot of knife in a small classy package!

Overall: Well I have to say I was very pleased with this knife. Its 
a very well made all American piece of cutlery, and I know its a knife 
I can depend on. I love slip joints, and I love Case knives, but I 
prefer locking knives, so this kind of knife is one way I can be 
completely satisfied! Case knives are not for everyone, but I suggest 
at least trying one out, you won't be sorry!


Interesting facts about case knives that I found on their web site:
- Over the course of Case’s long history, literally hundreds of 
different knife patterns have been created. To help our collectors 
identify the various patterns, we developed a unique numbering system.
What kind of Case do you own? You can find the Case knife pattern 
number stamped on the tang of your knife’s blade. This number tells 
you exactly what kind of knife you have. The first number indicates 
the type of material used to make the handle. The second digit gives 
the number of blades. The last two or more digits indicate the factory
pattern number.
1) Solid Hardwoods 
2) Smooth Black Synthetic Thermoplastic Rubber 
3) Smooth Yellow Synthetic 
4) Smooth Synthetic 
5) Genuine Stag 
6) Jigged Bone, Jigged Synthetic, Jigged Laminate 
6.5) Bone Stag 
7/P) Curly Maple, Rosewood, Smooth Laminate 
8) Genuine Mother-of-Pearl 
9) Imitation Mother-of-Pearl 
10) Micarta, G-10 
I) Ivory, Imitation Ivory 
- What makes Case different?
MADE IN THE U.S.A. - Since 1889 every Case Knife is made with pride in the United States.
HAND-CRAFTED - Every knife is hand crafted by the most skilled artisans and cutlers 
in the business.
160 STEPS - Each knife takes over 160 manufacturing processes to complete.
TRADITION - Case knives are cherished possessions passed down through generations 
and hand crafted to stand the test of time.
Tested XX - The Tested XX is a symbol of Case's commitment to quality which can be
traced back to the early days of Case when blades were tempered and 
tested not just once (X), but twice (XX).
COLLECTABLE - The 18,000 members of the Case Collectors Club can attest to the fact 
that Case knives are the most collected knives in the world.
NATURAL HANDLES - Case stretches to the far corners of the earth to find the finest 
natural handle materials available.
PREMIUM KNIVES - Case is dedicated to making the everyday tool into a valuable treasure
for discerning men who want more then just a knife.
EXPERIENCE - Case has been making pocketknives since 1889. With over a century of 
experience, we know how to make a premium pocketknife.
- For more information about this knife and other case knives and products you can visit 
their web site which is: http://www.wrcase.com/


----------



## ringzero (Jun 30, 2007)

cutlerylover said:


> Hello everyone, I recently got this Case mini copperlock...[/URL]




Thanks for a nice review and pics, cutlerylover.

I've been partial to Case for about as long as I can remember. My grandad gave me one of his little Case 2-blade pocket knives when I was about eight or nine years old, which was my first knife.

For years I carried a big slip-joint Case for camping. Had a blade shape similar to your Copperlock - blade about 4.5 inches long, but wasn't stainless. Took a very keen edge and seemed to cut better than any of my Buck folders. Wish I still had that big Case...

.


----------



## farmall (Jul 1, 2007)

Great review.


----------



## cutlerylover (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks guys! Yeah Case has been around a long time! Not sure if many people know this but case cutlery is owned by Zippo, and both Zippo products and case products are all made in Bradford, PA...All american products!


----------



## ringzero (Jul 1, 2007)

cutlerylover said:


> Thanks guys! Yeah Case has been around a long time! Not sure if many people know this but case cutlery is owned by Zippo, and both Zippo products and case products are all made in Bradford, PA...All american products!




No, I didn't know Case is owned by Zippo. Interesting.

I haven't carried a Case knife for probably twenty years, since I started carrying Vic Tinkers. Still have a few small Case pocketknives somewhere in my desk.

Does Case make anything similar to a Vic Tinker or Spartan?

.


----------



## cutlerylover (Jul 1, 2007)

Hmmm, here are a few off the top of my mind that are SAK like...

the bartender... http://www.eknifeworks.com/webapp/eCommerce/product.jsp?A=&range=21&Brand=23&Mode=Brand&SKU=CA3597

the Junior Scout...
http://www.eknifeworks.com/webapp/eCommerce/product.jsp?Mode=Brand&Brand=23&A=&SKU=CA7329

the Camper...
http://www.eknifeworks.com/webapp/eCommerce/product.jsp?A=&range=161&Brand=23&Mode=Brand&SKU=CA6400

and for those of you who dont like case knives because of the lack of pocket clip and one ahnd openign capability, this knife come sin a variety of handle materials...

http://www.eknifeworks.com/webapp/eCommerce/product.jsp?A=&range=31&Brand=23&Mode=Brand&SKU=CA3590


----------



## ringzero (Jul 2, 2007)

cutlerylover said:


> Hmmm, here are a few off the top of my mind that are SAK like...
> the Camper...
> http://www.eknifeworks.com/webapp/eCommerce/product.jsp?A=&range=161&Brand=23&Mode=Brand&SKU=CA6400




Yes, I remember the Camper. EDCed a Camper on outdoor trips for several years. A tough, durable knife, but a little heavier than similar SAKs, IIRC.

Gave up on the Camper after finding the Vic Tinker that offered everything the Camper did in a similar package, plus a small screwdriver, plus a Phillips screwdriver, plus a second small blade.

.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jul 2, 2007)

Great review! I have always liked the look of Case knives but never got around to purchasing one. That may have to change. Thanks.


----------



## cutlerylover (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah, its hard to compare Case knives with SAK's, they are both very nice...and they both offer things that the other company can't match...but you can't go wrong with owning either one!


----------



## Hoghead (Jul 2, 2007)

cutlerylover said:


> ...but you can't go wrong with owning either one!


 
or both 

cutlerylover,

Thanks for the links! I had fun looking around there for hours last night. I really like this one. It reminds me of some of the Stag handle Case knives I had years ago.
http://www.eknifeworks.com/webapp/eCommerce/product.jsp?Mode=Brand&Brand=23&SKU=CA5530


----------



## cutlerylover (Jul 2, 2007)

your welcome, I love smokey mountain knife works...I am a long time customer!


----------



## ringzero (Jul 3, 2007)

cutlerylover said:


> Yeah, its hard to compare Case knives with SAK's, they are both very nice...and they both offer things that the other company can't match...but you can't go wrong with owning either one!




cutlerylover, check out this model: http://www.knivesplus.com/CA-124-Case.HTML

The CA-124 is to the Vic Mechanic as the Case Camper is to the Vic Tinker. This looks to be an excellent pocket multitool for those who prefer Case.

.


----------



## cutlerylover (Jul 3, 2007)

ahhh, yeah thats a nice one...good find!


----------

